# trach suctioning - Can anyone tell me if CPT code 31720



## lolivi (Jul 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if CPT code 31720 is used for trach suctioning??


----------



## Mojo (Jul 14, 2011)

It isn't for tracheostomy suctioning. 31720 is suctioning the trachea via the nose, often using a flexible nasal trumpet in which to introduce the suction catheter.


----------



## lolivi (Jul 15, 2011)

*trach suctioning*

Thanks, so if 31720 isnt used for trach suctioning what should be coded?


----------



## charper (Dec 21, 2012)

*CPT code 31720*

In the CPT book it states 'separate procedure"
Does this mean we cannot bill for it when we are performing another respiratory therapy service?


----------

